# Ogólne > Badania >  Podwyższone limfocyty i zaniżone neutrofile - morfologia krwi

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, zrobiłem ostatnio profilaktycznie morfologię krwi i 5 pozycji wykracza poza normę. Chciałbym zapytać czy jest to coś na co należałoby zwrócić uwagę, czy może wszystko jest w porządku. Dodam, że mam 24 lata.

Wspomniane pozycje:
MCV [80-99] fl, wynik: 79
Limfocyty [1,00-3,50] tys/ul, wynik: 3,57
Limfocyty [20,0-45,0] %, wynik: 47,0
Neutrofile [40,0-70,0] %, wynik: 37,9
Eozynofile [0,10-0,50] tys/ul, wynik: 0,51

Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Patryk86

Witam!
Jeżeli pozostałe parametry morfologii krwi są w normie (bezwzględna liczba neutrofilów, hemoglobinia, Hematokryt, RBC), to wyniki nie wymagają wdrażania żadnego leczenia ani dalszej diagnostyki. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Patryk86

Witam!
Jeżeli pozostałe parametry morfologii krwi są w normie (bezwzględna liczba neutrofilów, hemoglobinia, Hematokryt, RBC), to wyniki nie wymagają wdrażania żadnego leczenia ani dalszej diagnostyki. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedź! Pozostałe parametry są w normie, jedynie te które wypisałem wykraczają poza nią. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## nnn123

Lekko podwyższone limfocyty to albo leciusieńkie przeziębienie (infekcja) albo typowy błąd maszyny (to jest bardzo częste) albo oba. Tak jest właśnie przy minimalnie przekroczonych normach. Nie ma czym się przejmować.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## nnn123

PS. Przy niskim albo podwyższonym MCV mogę polecić witaminę B12 (wątróbka albo tabletki). Jak nic to nie zmieni w samopoczuciu (a raczej wydolności fizycznej i neurologicznej) i morfologi to by znaczyło że taką masz "urodę" a wtedy olej tą witaminę (no chyba że jesteś wegeterianinem albo weganem).

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------

